# Protective Paper



## Pulelehua (Nov 25, 2010)

What do you folks use for protective paper. I'm currently using Teflon with my 16x20 press but I need something that's not too pricey for my monster 40x60 press. Any suggestions?

Mahalo,

Vannessa


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

Pulelehua said:


> What do you folks use for protective paper. I'm currently using Teflon with my 16x20 press but I need something that's not too pricey for my monster 40x60 press. Any suggestions?
> 
> Mahalo,
> 
> Vannessa


I use the big roll of butcher's paper from Sams club, but I kinda doubt you have any of those out on the islands.

-Ray


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Make sure your butcher paper does not have any wax IN the paper not just on it. We had to replace the felt for our 40 x 64 because of the wax residue from the paper.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

we do not use paper at all on our MaxiPress. The amount of time and mess changing paper after each press added to the lost production time makes no sense to us. On the bottom we used to use all sorts of stuff including a nomax pad but what is the least expensive is approx 3 layers of bulk fabric. They last about 250-400 prints before oil builds up and you need to wash.

On the top we use nothing at all. Beaver tacky paper does not blow through the top. We have used it for several years and never had a single case of blow through.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

I just got a pallet of paper for free for my 30x40 MaxiPress (GREAT connection), measuring 32x42, and a total of 4832 total sheets. I priced it on ULINE and it came out to close to $800, so, I'm happy.

Mark, you are just using the fabric; that's it?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

JYA said:


> I just got a pallet of paper for free for my 30x40 MaxiPress (GREAT connection), measuring 32x42, and a total of 4832 total sheets. I priced it on ULINE and it came out to close to $800, so, I'm happy.
> 
> Mark, you are just using the fabric; that's it?


 
How did you get the paper free?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

JYA said:


> I just got a pallet of paper for free for my 30x40 MaxiPress (GREAT connection), measuring 32x42, and a total of 4832 total sheets. I priced it on ULINE and it came out to close to $800, so, I'm happy.
> 
> Mark, you are just using the fabric; that's it?


On the bottom we use three pieces of fabric and change them about 250-400 presses. Just depends on how fast the oil builds up. For some reason using the tricot material versus poly mesh lasts much longer.

On the top we have never used anything since we switched to tacky paper. 

Can't imgine the time lost and the mess of using paper on top and bottom after every press.

How is the hockey business these days?


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

skdave said:


> How did you get the paper free?


let me correct myself. I paid to have the pallet delivered. I know someone who couldn't use this paper and it was sitting in their warehouse for 3-4 years. Figured they would just get it out of there.




Riderz Ready said:


> How is the hockey business these days?


Not shabby. We have plenty of minor league business and unique items that nobody else is making that the equipment managers want.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We buy and resell cut kraft paper 40"x62" .22


----------



## RaptorRay (Oct 6, 2009)

Try your local newspaper printer. I hear that you can get butt rolls of blank newsprint paper for free. 

Ray


----------



## jennbrown9 (Jan 15, 2011)

I am sure this is a really stupid question, but we are just getting into this. Am I wrong that you are suppose to use protective paper and a teflon sheet or is it either or?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

It is not a good idea to use teflon while pressing dye sub.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

local buyers guide/paper always got end rolls. just be nice to the secretary. I always try and keep my top platen clean. will look into the tacky paper thanks riderz. have a nice day uncletee.


----------

